# BBK SSI Intake?



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have been getting mixed reviews on this intake. It came on my car and was wondering if it is worth keeping or going back to the LS6?


----------



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

No one?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I have heard that there is absolutely no gains over the LS6 intake. Not worth it IMHO.

If I remember correctly, the BBK has an 85mm opening, while stock has a 90mm. You will have much better gains with a ported stocker.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a BBK SSI intake on my LS1 and it definitely made a difference over stock. Yes it has a 85mm opening and when matched with the BBK 85mm TB it is an incredable difference over stock. If you have a LS2 you probably will want the FAST102. $$


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Gains over a LS6 are hard to come by and on anything but a heavily modded LS1 is not going to give much if at all. The FAST is the best performing at high RPM WOT but even there the old LS6 does as well or better at lower RPM. When people go to bigger TBs there is an illusion of power from the amount of air let in from the same angle of the blade so the low end response for a little throttle is the same as more throttle from a smaller one. The air let in on either at WOT is often more restricted by the MAF, heads and cam than TB opening size. On a LS2 porting the LS2 mani or a FAST are really the best options.


----------

